# Fall exchange teasers



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

can we post some teasers here, 
il start
bianca got her se charms, toys, a blankie, ok im not telling anymore
candy got hers , charms, toys, treats ect


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Ok, I'll play...Lucy got her se a necklace, but of course, a shirt, and that's all you get out of me!

Bailey got her se a blanket and a necklace..but of course but she won't let me tell anymore!

We still have more shopping to do..fun fun!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I went shopping today & bought some treats & toys for 2 special pups...Im also going to try & make a special necklace (we shall see who that goes Im not sure if I have a talented bone in my body lol)

Oh I forgot to add that I bought something red too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie got a Girl SE
Minnie got a Boy SE
i decided we are getting them both something to wear ( not necessarily clothes ) lol. i been doing alot of looking around, we havent bought anything yet. for the boy its gonna be a pretty shade of blue. not sure yet for the girl. 
there'll also be some other stuff like treats and things
We're also getting a gift for the chi's moms. for the girls mom an adorable picture frame with a chi on it that looks like the girl . Not sure yet for the boy's Mom. This is so fun


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco & Trigger's SE is going far, far away! It will include some local Durango delicacies as well as something oh-so-pretty


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

My fall exchangiee is an adorable boy who has lots of spunk  been lookin but nothin rite now. Tomaro me, bf, dexter, and hylus will be goin to a pet store that we go once in a blue and perhaps will find somethin fittin there  there might be a certain pillow in the mix. Since theres more than a month left ill have to rack my brain a bit :albino:


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

teasers ain't no good without pics......... LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> teasers ain't no good without pics......... LOL


Lol! Will have some soon as i get stuff


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

I always get so excited to follow your guys' secret exchange posts.  They are always so much fun! I'm looking forward to photos!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

here are my teasers!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*very very nice*
I know whoever get those necklaces will love them!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm waiting to recieve a couple things i ordered for tootsie and minnies fall exchange and then i will take some pics for this teaser  ( sending out in about 2 to 3 weeks, cant wait! )


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm...can't do photos as the stuff is either too personalized or it's wrapped up already! I'm sending soon, v v soon...cannot wait any longer!

Nice Brandi!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well I just checked the tracking status of an order I placed and it was just delivered today to my house so when I get home I can take a few pics and post a few teasers of Chloe's SE presents. But just a tease... there are two fall necklases and a very special toy! Also there is even a little surprise for Mom, but that's all I am saying!

I know once I get home the suspense of sending out the gift is going to drive me nuts - when is the soonest we are allowed to mail them out?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

you can mail them out any time you like.. Im sure no one will complain about an early gift.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hehee, no complaints here...B and Lulu are super excitable over this whole thing, so cannot wait to find out who our SE is! Errrmm...yea, I said B and LULU! lmao


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oooh, I've got a surprise for the mom's too! Eeek, I hope they like it!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AJ has a very adorable girl SE! We are eyeing a few things for her right now.. but keep visiting our fave store every few days because they have new adorable things each day!
We are having cuteness overload over here.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay this is all I am going to show, but here is a sample of a few things that Chloe's SE will be receiving very very soon! I am planning on going to the post office tomorrow!

A few toys:









Two fall necklases that I made:









Also what these items are laying on is the super soft blankie they will be receiving as well. Everything else is a surprise. I hope this little Chi loves her presents!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I just took my SE package down for UPS pickup here at work so Chloe's SE pup should be receiving it probably next week or early the following week sometime! I hope she likes what we sent! :hello1:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> I just took my SE package down for UPS pickup here at work so Chloe's SE pup should be receiving it probably next week or early the following week sometime! I hope she likes what we sent! :hello1:


Of course she'll love it! I worry about that kind of stuff too, but really it's silly. I know we all put in a great deal of thought into our gifts.

Going to ups in about an hour...whoo hoo, my SE's will have there's sometime next week too hopefully. One probably sooner than the other though


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love that halloween neckless my daughters birthday is the day before


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, here's my teaser for the chis moms, i decided not to post pics of the chis presents.... each of the moms is getting a handmade quilted chi totebag


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

elaina said:


> ok, here's my teaser for the chis moms, i decided not to post pics of the chis presents.... each of the moms is getting a handmade quilted chi totebag


OMG those are beautiful - VERY lucky Chi Mom's who receive those! You need to also sell them!!!! I would def. buy one for my daughter if you did, because I know she would love it! If I was the lucky Chi Mom, there would be a major fight in my house over who got to use it! LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG those are beautiful - VERY lucky Chi Mom's who receive those! You need to also sell them!!!! I would def. buy one for my daughter if you did, because I know she would love it! If I was the lucky Chi Mom, there would be a major fight in my house over who got to use it! LOL


thanks, they are very cute, even cuter in person i think . the eyes and noses are made of buttons  . they are handmade , but unfortunately , i didnt make them. i wish i was that talented. i'm a shopaholic and found them on one of my shopping excursions and bought one for me so decided my girls chi's moms just had to have one. lol.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww darn! No I'm not that talented either! Sewing machines drive me batty! Well I am sure the recipients will absolutely LOVE them - the lucky girls!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

LOVE them Elaina!! Someone is going to be very happy!

My stuff is shipped!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Ok, here's the teaser I'll give up.

A necklace for the mom's made with these pendants

















The pictures i have of the complete necklace is terrible, so I will let the moms post pictures of that.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I just checked the tracking on Chloe's SE pups package and it is on time and should be delivered very soon! This is so much fun!!!!


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

This thread is so cute. It looks like a lot of fun to be in these exchanges I hope to be able to join in on the fun soon although things arent looking up I saw that it is a post count of 500 to join, that will take me forever to get since I dont have internet at home.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Our exchange gift will be posted on Friday! But its going overseas so it may take a bit


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I just checked the tracking on the SE package we sent out and UPS has it out for delivery today. So one little Chi should be having fun later on today going through her goodies!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

elaina said:


> Tootsie got a Girl SE
> Minnie got a Boy SE
> i decided we are getting them both something to wear ( not necessarily clothes ) lol. i been doing alot of looking around, we havent bought anything yet. for the boy its gonna be a pretty shade of blue. not sure yet for the girl.
> there'll also be some other stuff like treats and things
> We're also getting a gift for the chi's moms. for the girls mom an adorable picture frame with a chi on it that looks like the girl . Not sure yet for the boy's Mom. This is so fun


** i did change my mind on the girls moms picture frame... when i saw those totebags i just had to get them instead. 
one of the packages is ready to be sent out, going to the post office today to mail it  the other package will be mailed out within the next 10 days


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

we mailed our exchange! Its going to two lovely girls


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

We posted our exchange Thursday evening, I hope our SE gets it early next week!
Fun indeed!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Max got a girl from the northern part of the US. Pedro got a boy from the eastern side of the US. I'm handmaking all my presents to give. Was thinking I was done, but just like buying at a store, I'm thinking of making a couple more items that I think they'll like. :love4: So it will be a few more days before I send ours out! It will be worth it! That's all I'm saying!:coolwink:


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Cannot wait to see all this loot!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Lilo got a sweet boy from the US. We have several things but I have a couple more in mind... It will get out before the 10th though!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:Wanted to update to say I'll be sending mine out in a few days, because I decided to make an additional item for each chi! They gonna love 'em! I haven't seen anyone else's chi have one of these on here, so it's unique! Will just say that the item will be perfect for fall weather!:coolwink: Can't wait to get them sent out and see how the recipients like them!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oooh what could it be???


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

We sent ours YesturdaY!! Oooo Lola says there is a Necklace and treats and So much more but she dosnt want to give it away  Its going by Air mail because You live sooooo Far away


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Pookypeds said:


> :hello1:Wanted to update to say I'll be sending mine out in a few days, because I decided to make an additional item for each chi! They gonna love 'em! I haven't seen anyone else's chi have one of these on here, so it's unique! Will just say that the item will be perfect for fall weather!:coolwink: Can't wait to get them sent out and see how the recipients like them!


Oh now that's a tease!!!! I wonder what it could be????? Can't wait to find out!!!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnies secret fall exchange should be recieving their gift today


----------

